# What happened to Extra Chromosome?



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Last I heard he was on his heightmaxxing stack....no news since.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 26, 2019)

That nigga dead


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

we miss u brah


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

I miss him 

Maybe he’s busy with other things in his life. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 26, 2019)

Ironic that the supposed heightmaxxing guru is a cripplingly insecure manlet


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

Hope he's ok tbh tbh


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

@Extra Chromosome this forum loves you


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)

@RodgerThat killed him and ate his extra chromosome.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> That nigga dead


real nibbas never die


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## nattycel (May 26, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> That nigga dead


😡


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

hes probably in an extended stay in his underground lab tbh. He works overtime for the gb points


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58152


downs me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> hes probably in an extended stay in his underground lab tbh. He works overtime for the gb points


He's probably in debt slavery to pay for his stack


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> He's probably in debt slavery to pay for his stack


shit


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

oined May


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58153


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> downs me


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


aviates me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I miss him
> 
> Maybe he’s busy with other things in his life. Hope he comes back soon.


He ascended while you LDAR here

Kry for him asap tbhngl


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> downs me


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)

@Extra Chromosome 
@Autist 
@Coping 
We love and miss you guys. Come back. 😢


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> oined May


I was a lurker lol
Also I was very active on lookism


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> I was a lurker lol
> Also I was very active on lookism


 Messages 98


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> I was a lurker lol
> Also I was very active on lookism


JoinedMay


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Not sure, gone since 10th of May.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

s


----------



## nattycel (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


crashes me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

nattycel said:


> crashes me


----------



## nattycel (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


depresses me


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> s


> /s


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 58157


Susanoo's me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> > /s
> View attachment 58158


 > FTFY
View attachment 58158


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

nattycel said:


> presses me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 58162


 2019Messages


----------



## androidcel (May 26, 2019)

someone bro me


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

There are only two reasons why people disappear from this site, they've ascended or they've roped.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58165
> View attachment 58164


t. soycuck


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58165


JoinedNov


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

hes making a chad machine


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)

bro no


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Holy fuck at the amount of replies in 30 mins, brutal status pill


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> Holy fuck at the amount of replies in 30 mins, brutal status pill



> meta
View attachment 58158


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 58167


thx doc


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

= bro


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> That nigga dead


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

presses me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 58173


Shits me


Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58175


Shits me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Shits me


----------



## GrewWrong (May 26, 2019)

It‘s over if you don‘t have your own appreciation thread


----------



## fobos (May 26, 2019)

Maybe they locked him up again

@Extra Chromosome = bro


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> someone bro me


bro i gave all my bros to tone and ritalincuck


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58175


Pottys me


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 58173


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> Maybe they locked him up again


tbh


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said: 


True pain is watching your once NW0 hairline gradually recede further and further back into nothingness day after day. Torture. Absolute torture.


----------



## fobos (May 26, 2019)

*Theory:* we are all product of Extra Chromosome's schizophrenia


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> True pain is watching your once NW0 hairline gradually recede further and further back into nothingness day after day. Torture. Absolute torture.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

This is what he would want tbh, a shitposting fest in his honor


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> This is what he would want tbh, a shitposting fest in his honor


shits me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

*GenericChad1444*


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> *GenericChad1444*


Free him immediately


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> shitposting fest


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 30, Guests: 10)*


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Free @Psychonaut


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 30, Guests: 11)*


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58185


nooo ritalinbro watch out hes gonna go er on ur skull bro


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

We require 100 replies to summon Him


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)

Shits me


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## fobos (May 26, 2019)

@ChoSeungHui thoughts?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Shits me


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 36, Guests: 11)*


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

@impure666 level of shitposting going on in this thread.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> @ChoSeungHui thoughts?


Maintenance, will be back soon!


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)

Shits me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Krezo said:


> level of shitposting


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Shits me


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

Shits me tbh


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

💩s me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> 💩s me


Poops me to utter shit


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> KEEP CRYING FOR ME DOG


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58194
> View attachment 58195


 GenericChad1444 said: 


True pain is watching your once NW0 hairline gradually recede further and further back into nothingness day after day. Torture. Absolute torture.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58197


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

Unironically, shitposting aside i hope he comes back


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 58198


@NickGurr


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Excrements me


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> If you made thread for me then it is over. I live inside rent-free boyo.


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @NickGurr


reddit


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

i summon thee


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

THIS IS GOING TOO FAST FOR ME


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @NickGurr


reddit


Ritalincel said:


> @NickGurr


reddit


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @NickGurr


reddit


Krezo said:


> reddit


reddit


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> View attachment 58200
> i summon thee


summons me


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

reddit


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Free @Nibba


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Krezo said:


> reddit
> 
> reddit





Krezo said:


> reddit
> 
> reddit





Krezo said:


> reddit


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

why dont we take the shit posting... and move it into a @Extra Chromosome thread


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Free @Nibba


@Arceus300 first


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> View attachment 58205
> 
> why dont we take the shit posting... and move it into a @Extra Chromosome thread


moves me


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I am busy with other stuff in life atm sadly.


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Using this publicity to say my mk677 arrives the day after tomorrow and aromasin will arrive soon too. I will post threads with progress and updates.


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> Using this publicity to say my mk677 arrives the day after tomorrow and aromasin will arrive soon too. I will post threads with progress and updates.


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58204


*funny*
join24,614,110 readers
26,891 users here now
Show my flair on this subreddit. It looks like:

*Welcome to r/Funny:*
You may only post if you are funny.
New to reddit? Click here!
*New "Subreddit Of The Month": /r/CroppedNorrisJokes/*


*Featured Subreddit of the Month: /r/CroppedNorrisJokes/*

Previous subs of the month
*Rules*
_hover for details_


1. All posts must make an attempt at humor.​2. No memes, and no HIFW, MRW, MeIRL, or DAE posts.​3. No reposts.​4. No personal info, no hate speech, no harassment.​5. No politics.​6. No forbidden titles. (See below.)​7. No gore, pornography, or sexually graphic images.​8. Do not rehost or hotlink webcomics.​9. No pictures of just text.​10. No SMS or social media content (including Reddit).​

Want to see /r/funny with these posts? Click here!
Please note:

Hate speech and bigotry will be removed at the moderators' discretion.
Bots and bot-like accounts are not allowed.
No link shorteners (or HugeURL) in either post links or comments. They will be deleted regardless of intent. This is an anti-spam measure.
All submissions to /r/Funny are governed by Reddit's policies on self-promotion and spam.



What do I do if I see a post that breaks the rules?What should I do if I don't see my post in the new queue?

Looking for something else? Visit our friends!

/r/DogsWearingHats
/r/CardsAgainstHumanity
/r/humor for more in-depth stuff
/r/comics
/r/punny
/r/lolcats
/r/wheredidthesodago
/r/lol
/r/shittyaskscience
/r/screenshots
/r/nononono
"How I think I am vs. How I actually am"
/r/UnnecessaryCensorship
/r/meanjokes
/r/startledcats
/r/HomestarRunner
/r/Unexpected
/r/bertstrips
/r/instant_regret
/r/WellThatSucks
/r/misc for anything else
a community for 11 years

Create your own subreddit

...for your office.
...for your favourite tea.
message the moderators
*MODERATORS*

KyldeThe Janitor
DuckDragon
Kensin
funny_modDoes not answer PMs
MrAwkwardCrotchDon't make this more awkward
Umdlye
llehsadam
Covaneglass shark
BestRbxAutoMod Jr
RamsesThePigeon
...and 14 more »


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58204


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Krezo said:


> *funny*
> join24,614,110 readers
> 26,891 users here now
> Show my flair on this subreddit. It looks like:
> ...


rules me


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58206





My ANTIvaxx aunt that no one really likes, has made an interesting post on Facebook. After I responded she pmed me this: (i.redd.it)

submitted 3 hours ago by sTacoSam to
r/quityourbullshit


3


1067 comments
share
save
hide
give award
report
crosspost


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> shitpost


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Nibbles me


----------



## nattycel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

GOLD FOR ALL OF Y’ALL


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 38, Guests: 11)*

@Extra Chromosome


----------



## Krezo (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> GOLD FOR ALL OF Y’ALL
> View attachment 58208
> View attachment 58208
> View attachment 58208
> ...


Edit: Wow! Thanks for the Gold, kind stranger!


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> View attachment 58211


BASED KSGCEL


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> GOLD FOR ALL OF Y’ALL
> View attachment 58208
> View attachment 58208
> View attachment 58208
> ...


Wow! Never expected this to blow up! Thanks for the gold!


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Geass' me


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

FUCK


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> View attachment 58211


Based KSGcel


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58215


WTF THE FLAKES ARE GREEN


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

When you wake up expecting @Extra Chromosome to finally be back but he’s never there.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> WTF THE FLAKES ARE GREEN


got a problem with green things?


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> got a problem with green things?
> View attachment 58219


yes


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58220


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 58224






s


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58227
> s


Bro I’m eating..🤢


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Bro I’m eating..🤢


Barfs me


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Bro I’m eating..🤢


Eats me


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 26, 2019)

He got diagnosed with downsyndrome


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

@Gudru could've used this thread to postmaxx tbh 

Free him


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Gudru could've used this thread to postmaxx tbh
> 
> Free him


hes ascended from commander keen maxing


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Replies156


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

fuck this gay earth tbh
shits fucking stupid
fuck the bluepillers cucking any aggression I had while growing up while chads would flex their genetics constantly with praise from everyone including the blue pillers


----------



## DarknLost (May 26, 2019)

He has no internet
He roped or dosed himself with dangerous chemicals so he is either dead or in the hospital 
He has gone ER


----------



## rockndogs (May 26, 2019)

Didnt read a single shitpost


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> shitpost


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Jaded said:


>





Insomniac said:


>


Bros why did u make those attachments? Just drag and drop users profile pictures to avoid taxing servers


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Bros why did u make those attachments? Just drag and drop users profile pictures to avoid taxing servers


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (May 26, 2019)

I wonder.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > Bros why did u make those attachments? Just drag and drop users profile pictures to avoid taxing servers





Insomniac said:


>





Insomniac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stop doing it bros... Unless you're actually numales cucks from IT intentionally overloading the service so as to prevent incels from posting mean things about filthy roastys.


----------



## heroinfather (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stars me


----------



## Einon (May 26, 2019)

mfw people leave


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

*EPILEPTIC WARNING*


Spoiler


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Einon said:


> View attachment 58264


----------



## Einon (May 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> *EPILEPTIC WARNING*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Bans me.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Einon said:


> Bans me.






s


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

😢


----------



## Einon (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58266
> s


Unleash him.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

@Extra Chromosome screenshot ur damn notifications

This forum is in need of aspie blackpilled autistic scientist researchers


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

:bro


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

weissbier said:


>


ambles me


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

weissbier said:


> :bro


_When the stack hits just right_


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> ambles me






rb


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

@Extra Chromosome come back you magnificent bastard


----------



## ShineBright (May 26, 2019)

Guys I'm friends with him IRL and his mom just posted on Facebook saying he ODed on MK677

He heightmaxed all the way to heaven


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

fauxfox said:


>


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

I think @Extra Chromosome just took a trip to the animeworld and is currently animemaxxing with all his 2D waifus


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58466


Wait, do @Extra Chromosome and @Ryo_Hazuki have the same guy as their avatar?

Only just realized. Jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I think @Extra Chromosome just took a trip to the animeworld and is currently animemaxxing with all his 2D waifus


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 26, 2019)

I


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

Tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 58496


----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)

=bro


----------



## fauxfox (May 26, 2019)

Pray for this man


----------



## AspiringChad (May 26, 2019)

Rip @xom as well
Cry for our fallen brethren


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Rip @xom as well
> Cry for our fallen brethren


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Esteban1997 (May 26, 2019)

I think he went ER thats what I heard


----------



## rockndogs (May 26, 2019)

He ascended


----------



## Guest2 (May 28, 2019)

Popped that nigga after he responded with angry reaction to one of my posts. It was a necessary evil 😔


----------



## rockndogs (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Hunter (May 28, 2019)

he flushed himself down a toilet


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 28, 2019)

Heard he tried performing self surgery to remove the extra chromosome


----------



## AspiringChad (May 29, 2019)

Still crying


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (May 30, 2019)

hes mia behind the shadows using all sorts of self care dark magic to become fully automatic mog machine 6'8 gigalo chad


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 4, 2019)

*crying intensifies


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 4, 2019)

He’s gone, but he might come back who knows?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Still crying





AspiringChad said:


> *crying intensifies


weeps me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2019)

grieves me


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 4, 2019)

Wowzers what is this shitpostin toxic incel entitled losers.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> xom


----------



## Jaded (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Guest2 (Jun 5, 2019)

Black lives matter?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Black lives matter?


No bro


----------



## Guest2 (Jun 5, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> No bro


tldr?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Jun 5, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Black lives matter?


No bro


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jun 5, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 58601


----------



## Heirio (Jun 5, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Free @Nibba


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 9, 2019)

He deleted his discord after I dmed him recommending him to check out his looksmax.me

Idk if he read it

It’s


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 9, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> He deleted his discord after I dmed him recommending him to check out his looksmax.me
> 
> Idk if he read it
> 
> It’s


At least he’s not dead..

Strange that he left so abruptly tbh. I guess he has his reasons.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jun 9, 2019)

Somebody tell me that @Extra Chromosome is a chad and is living a better life before I start crying


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 9, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> xom


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 9, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> He deleted his discord after I dmed him recommending him to check out his looksmax.me
> 
> Idk if he read it
> 
> It’s


Eh, at least he’s still alive. (I hope).


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 9, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> At least he’s not dead..
> 
> Strange that he left so abruptly tbh. I guess he has his reasons.





Alexanderr said:


> Eh, at least he’s still alive. (I hope).


True based n legit



Soulsmaxx said:


> Somebody tell me that @Extra Chromosome is a chad and is living a better life before I start crying


I hope he is currently living in chadhood and taking his revenge upon this world and the foids who have wronged him and ruined his life from the get go. Let us pray he surpassed his genetics. 

Sweet sweet revenge


----------

